# Pet Medication Web Site



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I was given this web address as being reasonably priced and I have just ordered some Frontline and Drontal, cheaper than the vets. Also FREE delivery.

www.petmed.co.uk

ps. you don't need a prescription for ordinary Frontline (you do for Frontline Combo, but if at vets for any reason you can get a prescription and send it to this company so it is also cheaper than vets. Apparently vets can't charge for a prescription now so if you ask they should give it to you. But don't make a visit especially otherwise you'll be charged for the visit)


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Rita,

Many thanks for this. I have just checked out their prices for Metacam as our 16 year old Labrador is on this permanantly now. I had to get a new bottle last week which cost me £52 :!: for a 100ml bottle..... :roll: .... on 'Petmed' it is listed as £23.50 incl vat & postage !!!! Less than half price.....Wow. :lol: :lol: 

Will get prescription off of vet and give it a go.

Thanks again

Mary


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Rita 

will save a fortune here


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We order from this webite.

www.vetuk.co.uk


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Rita and RichardnGill

Thanks for these. Must stock up now for the trip to France!

Hilary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Medication*

Rita and RichardnGill

Thankyou for both links. I never knew such places existed.

Russell


----------



## OutlandsArthur (Aug 10, 2007)

*Free prescriptions!!!*

As newbies to all this I have just checked with my vet who advises that prescriptions are no problem but a compulsory checkup for each dog after 3 months will cost us £24.80 per dog. Maybe not so cheap after all. Still trying to work around the problem. Any ideas from the well travelled amongst you.

John


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Free prescriptions!!!*



OutlandsArthur said:


> As newbies to all this I have just checked with my vet who advises that prescriptions are no problem but a compulsory checkup for each dog after 3 months will cost us £24.80 per dog. Maybe not so cheap after all. Still trying to work around the problem. Any ideas from the well travelled amongst you.
> 
> John


I'm almost sure you have to have the 3 monthly check anyway, whether the vet is prescribing or supplying. My dog is on Rymadil supplied by my vet and has to have 3 monthly checks. It may depend on the type of drugs being supplied/prescribed though. :? 
Lesley


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

thanks zulrita for the link, I tried it but keep getting server error
the vetuk site worked though I will have a look therough it later

Anne


----------



## OutlandsArthur (Aug 10, 2007)

*prescriptions!!!*

My vet states that if they are supplying, the cost of the checkup is absorbed into the cost of supplying frontline/stronghold. It is only if they supply the "free" subscription that the checkup cost applies.

John


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anne,

I have just been onto the site, I know they have recently updated their web site as they sent an email. so will copy the link again for you.

http://www.petmeds.co.uk/


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ane I have just tried the link from my post and it worked ok.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that, I have just tried it again and it works now, I must have tried when the site was down. :roll: 

Anne


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad it is working ok for you now.

I must get some more Drontal tablets for jabulile as we have just come back from the vets for her annual vaccination and enquired the the price of Drontal I think it was £7+ for two tablets!!


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: prescriptions!!!*



OutlandsArthur said:


> My vet states that if they are supplying, the cost of the checkup is absorbed into the cost of supplying frontline/stronghold. It is only if they supply the "free" subscription that the checkup cost applies.
> 
> John


In that case maybe it's due to the type of medication prescribed. Rymadil can have quite dangerous side affects. I don't think I'd like to keep giving my dog certain medicines without regular check-ups anyway. It still may work out cheaper to buy on-line. I certainly don't see anything wrong with buying routine meds. like worm and flea treatments without vet checks though. 
Lesley


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

also try www.bestpet.co.uk

guy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for other pet shop links.

However for info, i have just tried bestpet Pharmacy and Drontal Plus was £1.73 per tablet.

Vetuk was £1.65

petmeds was £1.62 per Drontal plus tablet and if I wait for the Feb discount code to arrive (due from Feb 11th), via email then there should be a further discount. so looks like so far this is the cheapest?


----------

